

Obama Ambassador In Cambodia On Day Pirate Bay Founder Was Arrested - skyrelief
http://torrentfreak.com/obama-ambassador-in-cambodia-on-day-pirate-bay-founder-was-arrested-120903/
With the destruction of The Pirate Bay seemingly an impossible mission for the time being, seeing that the site’s former operators serve their sentences appears to be the next best thing for the authorities.
======
beedogs
Identical story to the Demonoid bust:

 _The nightmare week for Demonoid has just reached a huge crescendo, with news
coming out of Ukraine that following a massive DDoS attack the site has now
been busted by local authorities. Those looking for a U.S. connection to the
raid won’t be disappointed – a source in the country’s Interior Ministry says
that the action was scheduled to coincide with Deputy Prime Minister Valery
Khoroshkovsky’s trip to the United States._

Why are these countries offering up sacrifices to the U.S.?

~~~
JonnieCache
They are used as bargaining chips in the negotiation of trade and military
agreements.

------
w1ntermute
Looks like my claim[0] wasn't quite as far-fetched as most HNers thought it
was.

0: <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4464102>

------
tokenadult
A serious question here: why does this matter to most readers of Hacker News?
What is the connection to the concerns of people who are developing new
technologies, possibly to use those technologies in software-as-a-service
businesses based on the World Wide Web?

~~~
alexqgb
To the extent that business models are highly responsive to the legal
environment, events that signal broader trends in the way laws are (or aren't)
being enforced seem entierly relevant to those operating under them.

------
accarrino
interesting.... since when did Cambodia start caring about intellectual
property issues

~~~
mtgx
They are probably just interested in the "American aid". No wonder the US
Government doesn't want to cut the aid to other countries. It's not about "not
helping the poor there anymore". It's about being able to bribe the
Governments there to do their will.

~~~
Vivtek
The peak aid to Cambodia seems to have been in fiscal year 2007, at about $57
million. I'd say that dangling the carrot of trade agreements is more
effective than threatening to cut off aid.

